# What story hours do you wish were updated regularly?



## Rune (Jun 6, 2002)

Well, it's time for yet another story hour-related question aimed primarily at widening reader awareness of some of the lesser known story hours, so here we are:

What story hours do you wish were updated regularly, particularly story hours with view counts lower than 5 digits?

Why is that story slowed down or halted?

Did the author get lazy?

Did the game break up?

Did the game reach a satisfying conclusion?

Take this opportunity to tell some of your favorites how good they are and plead for them to get back to posting!

Let's hear 'em!


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 6, 2002)

Well, both Old One and Oghma sort of fell off the boards there for a while, but I know that both have a lot of RL stuff cutting in.  Both are posting a little now and hopefully both excellent stories will continue for a while.

I've also caught up on (contact)'s Liberation of Tenh story hour, so I'd like to read more posts there as well.  

Generally with those story hours that aren't updated very often I wait a few months, and then catch up on the updates all at once.  Otherwise it's hard to keep the characters straight from all the different story hours I'm reading .

Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 6, 2002)

I wish mine were updated more often. I'm a lazy bastard.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 6, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I wish mine were updated more often. I'm a lazy bastard. *




That was my answer, too.

But really I just wish we _played_ mine more often, then I'd be ready to go with the writin' part.


Wulf


----------



## Oghma (Jun 7, 2002)

I someone would update mine, too. :/

RL stuff is getting busy, and I think I'm goign to enter that world-thingy that WoTC is doing.  Posy plays a marathon session on Saturday.  I'm still working on Rattlin's big adventure.  I wish I'd get through it.  Rattlin's a pain, because he keeps making stuff up.  I have to repeatedly ask him  "Ok, Rattlin, what _really_ happened?"  "No, I mean *really*."  "*Really, truly*?"  "How many were there, *really*.

Sheesh!

Oghma


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Jun 7, 2002)

*Always more...*

Always more than one there is. (Yoda)

In alphabetical order:

DrMidnight
James McMurray
Old One
Posy
Sepulchrave II

...i wonder how long Horacios list will be .)

Dougal DeKree, retired gnomish illusionist


----------



## Welverin (Jun 7, 2002)

Jonrog1's (DarkMatter D20: Drunk Southern Girls with Guns, Zombie Toddlers and Bad Aliens), he mistakenly believes his job is more important than updating his story hour, the nerve!


----------



## madriel (Jun 7, 2002)

Great idea.  As much as I enjoy Piratecat and Sagiro's campaigns, there are some good ones out there that don't get as much attention.

In no particular order:

Tom Cashel's Aerundar:Curse of Hathos is one of my favourites.  They only play once a month, so it drops out of sight pretty quickly on the boards.  It has a dark atmosphere and an epic feel to the story.  The sessions are donefrom different characters POVs or written up like excerpts from history texts.  After the last session the party was around 7th level but it felt like they were double that.

I'd recommend any of Dr. Midnight's and the Unusual Heroes.

Nemmerle's Out of the Frying Pan gets updated in huge chunks and is an excellent low magic setting with enough subplots for two story hours.

(contact) updates Liberation of Tenh very sporadically.  Haven't seen an update in a while.

Sepulchrave II didn't update Lady Despina's Virtue for the longest time, but he's been updating the new Heretic of Wyre pretty regularly.  Keep it up, Sep, or the bumping shall begin anew. 

Jodo Kast's Tales from the Outer Rim is a new one that I like.


----------



## Malin Genie (Jun 7, 2002)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *Jonrog1's (DarkMatter D20: Drunk Southern Girls with Guns, Zombie Toddlers and Bad Aliens), he mistakenly believes his job is more important than updating his story hour, the nerve! *




I second the motion!


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd put in another vote for Liberation of Tenh. I love their attitude towards things, I wish I were on the right coast to run in that campaign.


----------



## Jodo Kast (Jun 13, 2002)

Wulf's story hour is a fun read because of the character depiction.  In the early episodes, the relationship between Wulf and the Peck was priceless - especially after the gnome druid incident.  Goes to show that a relatively simple plot (in this case the core adventure path modules) can make for a great story if it has interesting characters and is well-written.

Piratecat ... well, PC doesn't need my praise, but he certainly has earned it with his depiction of Eversink.  'Nuff said.

Dr. Midnight ... great stuff!  I've only read his Wrath of the Rebellion, as I was instructed to steer clear of Knights of the Silver Quill by DM Cthuluftaghn, who is running the Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil for our group, including my character Gann Tolar.  Which reminds me, check out "Campaign of DM Cthulu Ftaghn."  He did great character intros, and his painstaking chronicle of our adventures is intricate in detail and downright hilarious at times.  

Jonrog ... You had me at "Southern Girls with Guns."

Rel's Faded Glory is pretty darn cool, which reminds me, I need to read Old One's story hour sometime since Rel uses his setting.

There's a wild new Star Wars story hour up by LostSoul that makes for fun reading.

If I could ask for any one Story Hour thread that does not currently exist (to my knowledge), it would be something inspired by the short Shadow Chasers game published in Polyhedron a few months back for d20 Modern.  I'm personally waiting for the d20 Modern rules to make my own foray into that setting ... plus between DMing Star Wars, playing in DM Cthuluftaghn's game, and starting up my own fantasy game soon set in the campaign setting I'm submitting to WotC, the last thing I need is a new game to work on.  But I would love to see what others are doing with it, I think it has great Story Hour potential.  

Thanks to Madriel for plugging my own humble Star Wars story hour above.  I appreciate feedback on it, it's my first attempt at a Story Hour and my players are doing some of the writing as well, and they are looking forward to seeing if our work is well-received.  Do you have a Story Hour, Madriel?  If so I've missed it in skimming through.  I'm sure there are dozens of others deserving of recognition, but I've yet to read them all.  In fact, I kind of hit this thread hoping to get an idea for what I should dig into next.

Oh yeah, one last thing ... any readers in Central Florida sound off please.  I'm just curious.


----------



## Lazybones (Jun 13, 2002)

Jodo Kast said:
			
		

> *If I could ask for any one Story Hour thread that does not currently exist (to my knowledge), it would be something inspired by the short Shadow Chasers game published in Polyhedron a few months back for d20 Modern.  I'm personally waiting for the d20 Modern rules to make my own foray into that setting ... plus between DMing Star Wars, playing in DM Cthuluftaghn's game, and starting up my own fantasy game soon set in the campaign setting I'm submitting to WotC, the last thing I need is a new game to work on.  But I would love to see what others are doing with it, I think it has great Story Hour potential.
> 
> *




Check out RangerWickett's story hour: IIRC, it's called "Savannah Knights" or somesuch.  I don't have a link, but I believe it's probably back on one of the later pages.  Also, you might be interested in the Cthulu story hours here.

[edit] Ah, here's your link: http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=87 (feeling lazy at work today... killing time on boards )
[/edit]


----------



## Jodo Kast (Jun 13, 2002)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> *Check out RangerWickett's story hour: IIRC, it's called "Savannah Knights" or somesuch.  I don't have a link, but I believe it's probably back on one of the later pages.  Also, you might be interested in the Cthulu story hours here.*




Thanks Lazy, I'll be sure to check out Savannah Knights tonight.  I'll give your story a shot while I'm at it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 13, 2002)

Dr Midnight[/i]
[B]I wish mine were updated more often. I'm a lazy bastard.[/B][/QUOTE]

[QUOTE][i]Originally posted by Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *That was my answer, too.
> 
> But really I just wish we played mine more often, then I'd be ready to go with the writin' part.
> 
> ...




I third that.  Though no problem with playing often.  I've got some 200-300 hours to catch up on.  Of course, that's the problem.  That and I don't/won't take notes.    Maybe if my brain was full of something besides the crunchy bits of WotC's books + a few other sources + two different campaigns' every detail stretching back a year and a half, I'd be able to pass this MCSA test.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 14, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That was my answer, too.
> 
> ...




You could always catch up on Lazy Days.  Some day, someone's going to start a discussion on Druids and animal cruelty there.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 15, 2002)

My own.  I'm waiting for us to play CoC d20 again, so that I can post something new.  In fact, I might just have to post some of the "extras", just to keep it bumped.


----------



## Rel (Jun 17, 2002)

I wish mine were updated regularly!  That way I could stop feeling guilty about making unfulfilled promises all the time.  It isn't really that I dread doing the write-ups.  They are a labor, but a labor of love.  But it is sometimes hard to find both the time and the energy in the same place.

I mean there are times when I have plenty of energy and excitement to do the Story Hour but I wind up putting the energy into work on the campaign or other gaming pursuits.  Other times I have time in the evening to do the write-ups but I just feel so wiped out from work and the baby and stuff that I can't bring myself to sit in front of the keyboard.

I note all of that so that you can feel deep sympathy for myself and the other Story Hour writers on the board.  

But I also bring a sort of solution to the issue.  I recently implemented something near the end of my campaign that I wish I had been doing all along:  After Action Reports.

To me, the hardest part about working on my Story Hour is wracking my brain to recall details from past sessions and trying to get the sequence of evens close to accurate.  I already give out experience points for "Creation" in my games.  If players bring painted miniatures, cool maps they've drawn or any other types of materials that add substantively to the game, I give bonus XP for it.  So I offered the same type of bonus to any player who wanted to write up an After Action Report for the session which gave a rough outline of the events.  Now I can refer to that outline and it makes writing up the Story Hour much easier.

I don't know if this is feasible for the rest of you, but I highly recommend it.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 17, 2002)

The After Action Report is a great idea, I just had a major combat session with my group (read about it soon in my Story Hour!) and one of my players sent me a report like that - it will make it much easier to recall what happened in a very long, complex battle with something like 35 levelled participants!


----------



## Morgaine (Jun 19, 2002)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *The After Action Report is a great idea, I just had a major combat session with my group (read about it soon in my Story Hour!) and one of my players sent me a report like that - it will make it much easier to recall what happened in a very long, complex battle with something like 35 levelled participants! *




Since I write up our story hour, I tend to do something similar by taking notes in game or just after then checking them with some of the other players (or PC when he has time) to keep it straight.  Then if I don't get to the write up immediately -- which has happened a lot lately --  I still have the information without all the painful brain-wracking.


----------



## Tickleberry (Jul 17, 2002)

*Mope, didn't even get an honorable mention!*


So does this mean Tickleberry's adventures ain't what they should be?
Or is it that I can't get the dm and players in the same place for better than a single monthly session?
 I wish I could post more often; I've started a little letter writing excerise with another Brandybuck on the boards (heaven help you all, there's two of us). Feedback would be wonderful. I can be reached at WynniFitz@hotmail.com, and any constructive criticism is welcome. I do have delusions of becoming a competent writer; maybe even as good as Wulf if I ever grow up.


----------

